# Neuer Monitor, 144hz, G-.Sync unbedingt notwendig ?



## Vito90 (29. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir nach langer Überlegung einen 144hz Monitor zulegen. 

Mein Setup:

i7 6700K @ 4,5 Ghz
MSI GTX 980TI
16GB DDR4-3000

Jetzt habe ich z.B. diesen gefunden, da ich auch nicht zwingend viel Geld ausgeben wollte:  ASUS VG248QE, LED-Monitor schwarz, 3D, DisplayPort, HDMI, DVI-D '('HDCP')'
Meine Frage ist nun, dieser Monitor hat zwar 144hz , allerdings kein G-Sync.
Ich spiele aktuell CSGO, BF1 und Playerunknonws battlegrounds. 

Die Frage die sich mir nun stellt, kann ich auf G-Sync "verzichten" oder lieber doch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen für zb diesen Monitor: AOC g2460Pg NVIDIA(R) G-Sync™, LED-Monitor schwarz, DisplayPort, USB 3.0

Ich kenne mich in diesem Bereich leider nicht soooooooo gut aus !

Vorab schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2017)

Komme mit meinen 120Hz auch ohne G-Sync  gut aus.
Zumindest ist es viel besser geworden so das ich kaum irgendwo noch V-Sync nutzen muss.

Bei meinem nächsten Monitor würde ich aber dennoch versuchen mir was mit G-Sync  zu kaufen, denn es ist schon besser wenn G-Sync mit dabei ist.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2017)

Wenn Gsync nicht wirklich was extra kostet, sollte man es nehmen. 
Aber in deinem Fall, würde ich das nicht tun. 
Gut, den Asus würde ich auch nicht nehmen


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2017)

GSync kostet halt eine Menge Aufpreis. Musst du wissen, ob es dir das Wert ist.
Mir wäre es das nicht.


----------



## Darkseth (30. April 2017)

Weder noch.

Wenn du günstig unterwegs sein willst: Acer XF240Hbmjdpr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sogar mit guter Freesync Range und LFC support.
Kannst du zwar mit Nvidia nicht nutzen, aber vielleicht rüstest du ja irgendwann auf AMD auf, oder verkaufst den Monitor. In beiden Fällen ist Freesync dann nice to have, verglichen zu "kein -sync".

Den AOC Monitor würde ich grundsätzlich nicht nehmen. Schlechtes P/L verhältnis, da nur mickrige Full HD auflösung zu dem Preis. ^^ Hat auch "nur" ein 6-bit TN panel.
Denn: Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Für 50€ mehr bekommst du eine 1440p Auflösung, mit einem 8-bit TN Panel, was 80% mehr Pixel ergibt auf gleicher Fläche, und eben mehr platz / schärfe.

Wenn man schon 400€~ für G-Sync ausgibt, dann doch gleich mit 1440p anfangen. Dann ist der Aufpreis nämlich auch nicht mehr so hoch, denn die Freesync version von 1440p / 23,8" / 144 Hz kostet 370€: AOC Agon AG241QX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nur unterstützt der G-Sync monitor 165 Hz via OC, statt 144 Hz (gut, ob man das merkt..), ULMB wenn du Ghosting reduzieren willst, und g-Sync funktioniert auch unter der min-grenze. 
Wobei das irrelevant ist, da man grundsätzlich nicht unter 30 fps kommen sollte. Bzw, bei Shootern 60 als absolutes minimum.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn G-Sync, dann gleich mit 1440p anfangen. Die 1080p Modelle sind preislich nur geringfügig günstiger, und damit uninteressant.

Ist natürlich schwer für dich zu entscheiden, ob du für g-Sync den Aufpreis zahlen solltest, oder nicht.
Ich sage: Bestell den Acer für 469€~, probier es selbst aus. Dann weißt du, ob G-Sync etwas ist, was für dich einen Mehrwert bietet, oder eben nicht.

Allerdings.. du spielst nicht gerade die herbsten Grafik-knaller.... Deine GTX 980 ti sollte problemlos in der Lage sein, gute fps in 1440p zu fahren  
BF1 ist zwar ein Grafik knaller, aber so gut optimiert, dass die fps sehr gut sind im Verhältnis zur Optik. 
Da wäre 1080p doch minimal verschwendung... ^^

Bedenke, dein Monitor sollte schon länger halten als ne Grafikkarte. Warum also für nen Monitor nur 250€~ ausgeben, wenn er länger genutzt wird, als ne 600€+ grafikkarte? ^^


----------

